# Java-Australia



## velamoor_gopal (Oct 28, 2009)

Hi All,
I just want to know if there are any successful Java professionals on thisn forum who are currently in Australia? Some people are of the view that Adelaide and Brisbane are better for Java professionals...How true is it?
Any updates from Joeman/enviren/the couple from Egypt etc? Have u been able to find a job?
Can Royen provide us with any pointers?
Pls reply...

Gopal Desikan


----------



## jig21nesh (Mar 13, 2009)

velamoor_gopal said:


> Hi All,
> I just want to know if there are any successful Java professionals on thisn forum who are currently in Australia? Some people are of the view that Adelaide and Brisbane are better for Java professionals...How true is it?
> Any updates from Joeman/enviren/the couple from Egypt etc? Have u been able to find a job?
> Can Royen provide us with any pointers?
> ...


hi buddy,

I am in Sydney and in Java domain!

People have different views about the job and location. apparently, there would be less competition in these cities compare to Sydney and Melbourne. secondly, you may face that the vacancies for .NET is more than Java.

Where are you?

Regards
Jiggy


----------



## velamoor_gopal (Oct 28, 2009)

Hey Jiggy,
I spent around 2 weeks in Sydney...I did not even get more than 3 calls.
Did u have any prior Australian experience before getting ur first job there?
What do u feel about it? Next time when I come, can I come to Sydney again?
Pls reply and advise..

Gopal





jig21nesh said:


> hi buddy,
> 
> I am in Sydney and in Java domain!
> 
> ...


----------



## jig21nesh (Mar 13, 2009)

Hi Buddy,

to answer your question, Nope, I didn't have any local experience. 

Secondly, I think that 2 weeks is too less time. you need to give yourself some more time than this!

well, I won't say that if you don't have local experience then you won't get the job. but definitely it is advantageous once you local experience in other case you need to give time

let me tell you this morning, I was replying to one of the post on other forum and I wrote the same thing (9/10 times you will get this advice and it is true). 

Please let me know if you need more details

Regards
Jiggy 



velamoor_gopal said:


> Hey Jiggy,
> I spent around 2 weeks in Sydney...I did not even get more than 3 calls.
> Did u have any prior Australian experience before getting ur first job there?
> What do u feel about it? Next time when I come, can I come to Sydney again?
> ...


----------



## velamoor_gopal (Oct 28, 2009)

Thanks a lot buddy....
Pls tell me a few things:
Did u quit your job in India and then go to Aus?
How long did it take for u to get the first job job there?
Which site helped u the most in ur job search? (Seek/Monster/Linkedin/etc..)
I do not have AUS experience but have experience working in UK,UAE and US.. Is it not enough?
If possible, where are u working now? (permanent /contract)
Pls advise...

Regards,
Gopal




jig21nesh said:


> Hi Buddy,
> 
> to answer your question, Nope, I didn't have any local experience.
> 
> ...


----------



## jig21nesh (Mar 13, 2009)

velamoor_gopal said:


> Thanks a lot buddy....
> Pls tell me a few things:
> Did u quit your job in India and then go to Aus?
> How long did it take for u to get the first job job there?
> ...


Buddy,

PM me your id

Regards
jiggy


----------



## velamoor_gopal (Oct 28, 2009)

[email protected]





jig21nesh said:


> Buddy,
> 
> PM me your id
> 
> ...


----------



## reddy.n (Jul 24, 2009)

I am hoping I am putting this information in the right thread... with Java developers.

How about developing some rich websites in free time? Two things here: (1) Showcase the skills for contract/short term/permanent roles, (2) Generate regular income for expenses. Does it really work?

Some Examples: Online Web Store (Or a Cash Back Store), Reseller Hosting, Discussion Forum(s), Social Networking/Matrimony, Time Sheet and Project Management, Jobs?


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

jig21nesh said:


> Buddy,
> 
> PM me your id
> 
> ...


hi jig21nesh,

plz provide the details on this forum also...so that all the members can take advantage of your valuable suggestion..


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Dear Gopal,

Over past few days, I have been seeing Greythron is actively seeeking for java developers in Sydney.. Why don't you call them and arrange for a meeting..I am posting the job req here:

About the Job





> Senior Java Developer
> 
> Western Sydney location
> 
> ...


----------



## velamoor_gopal (Oct 28, 2009)

Yes....that would be great !!!



PankajNamdeo said:


> hi jig21nesh,
> 
> plz provide the details on this forum also...so that all the members can take advantage of your valuable suggestion..


----------



## velamoor_gopal (Oct 28, 2009)

Thanks Mr.India
I'll consult this consulting agency !!!!

Reg,
Gopal





mr.india said:


> Dear Gopal,
> 
> Over past few days, I have been seeing Greythron is actively seeeking for java developers in Sydney.. Why don't you call them and arrange for a meeting..I am posting the job req here:
> 
> About the Job


----------



## xxxxxxxr.vijay83 (Apr 3, 2012)

Hi Jiggy,

I am following your valuable suggestions in this forum. 

I am Vijay, residing in india. I have got my 176 NSW Visa in march. I have been trying jobs for 3 weeks through various job site. But i dont receive any kind of response.

I got 5 years of exp in java. 

Will the agent/recruiter makes a call to candidate for interviews or should we need to move to Aus ?

My email Id : r(dot)vijay83(at)gmail(dot)com

Please mail me any information related to agent / jobsite.

Please kindly advice.

Thanks,
Vijay.


----------



## jig21nesh (Mar 13, 2009)

Are you in Sydney? 




r.vijay83 said:


> Hi Jiggy,
> 
> I am following your valuable suggestions in this forum.
> 
> ...


----------



## xxxxxxxr.vijay83 (Apr 3, 2012)

still in Chennai, India.


----------



## xxxxxxxr.vijay83 (Apr 3, 2012)

Hi Jiggy,

Can you please advice.


----------



## pawinder_gupta (Nov 20, 2011)

mr.india said:


> Dear Gopal,
> 
> Over past few days, I have been seeing Greythron is actively seeeking for java developers in Sydney.. Why don't you call them and arrange for a meeting..I am posting the job req here:
> 
> About the Job


Thanks for your reply. I am a technical architect in Java/J2EE space and is planning to move to Australia in June.

Please do share any other active consultants in Sydney, that could be of any help.


----------



## nabilafaisal (May 17, 2012)

hi guys..
im from bangladesh java developer with 2.5yr experiance..
i want to kw whats the current situation for java developer...

give me a site for job search..
what's their skill requirement for java/j2ee developer


----------



## pawinder_gupta (Nov 20, 2011)

nabilafaisal said:


> hi guys..
> im from bangladesh java developer with 2.5yr experiance..
> i want to kw whats the current situation for java developer...
> 
> ...



Try seek.com.au


----------

